# "Chihuahua's dont like water"



## BleachedJam (Apr 17, 2014)

Olive was born in Dec. and my sister always told be she'd never like water.
I love swimming and water and I wanted Olive to be a part of that.
I guess introducing it to her early got her to love it.
This is gonna be a fun summer. 


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=823061754379962&l=8879284997696747759


(Hope that link works! And hope videos are okay in the pictures section)


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Hehe very cute! We also introduced Odie to water early on, but she's definitely one of the chis that hates it. I know quite a few people who have chis that tolerate or like water and I know someone who has a lab that hates the water. Go figure! Depends on the dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Every chi is different. We live in the water during the summer and I wouldn't say that Midgie likes it, but she tolerates it. She wouldn't go for a swim on her own, so I have to put her in and she's a very good swimmer.


----------



## BleachedJam (Apr 17, 2014)

A lab that hates water? XD Thats just really odd!

Its always surprising how good dogs can swim with no learning or training.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My Emmie is a really good swimmer, but she hates the water! Physical therapy has a pool and she swam like a champ, but boy was she glad to get out!


----------



## hwrios (Dec 16, 2013)

*water*

I_have_one_that_loves_water_and_one_that_hates_it..............Buddy_started__loving_it_since_he_was_a_puppy(he_would_jump_in_the_bath_with_my_kids_and_"rescue"_their_bath_toys!)....


(sorry_my_spacebar_broke--have_to_use_underscore.)_


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

We are on an island and are living right by the beach for the next 2 months. 

Although when you say "Kalisee, want to go to the beach?" she will get very excited because she knows she will have a chance to run around...she wont go near the water on her own. I do take her in with me, she will turn and swim right out to the shore...shake herself off and give me dirty looks. 

She is a very good swimmer though.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww that's cute. Both my chis love water too. It's to the point that Lilo cries to get in the shower when it's Rocky's turn to get washed. lol We introduced her to water very early too so that must have helped. As for Rocky, he's just generally fearless! hehe


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

hehe . that is so cute


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Stella loves natural water... but is not a fan of pools or bath times. She hates baths, and every time I've taken her in a pool she has swam directly to the stairs and ran away as quickly as possible. But she LOVES swimming in the river and streams. Maybe if I go to a pool Maggie can get in Stella will change her mind... hmmm...

I would love to take them to the beach and let them play in the ocean!


----------

